# 1st Double



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

I've seen it and finally done it. My 1st double up.


----------



## ToadJunky10 (Mar 22, 2013)

Awesome!!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Always cool and never goes out of style!!!! Nice job!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Very cool. Congratulations. It's like pulling in a moving wet blanket.


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks guys!


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

Cool! I had it happen a few times...but never got both fish in before one of them shakes off.


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

My avatar is my only double.

Welcome to the club.


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

That's awesome. I can't wait for my first double. I would like it to be a LMB and a smallie.  I saw a picture of it on here somewhere.... but no the less awesome catch

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

I was wondering... it tournaments is it legal to keep both. Cause I know you can't snag a fish. But they aren't snagged in the pic

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

No need for snagging that morning. The fish were schooled up and busting shad on the surface. We caught fish every cast for awhile. I should have taken better pics and a few with my self in the pic But I didn't want to stop fishing you never know when it may be that intense again. We probably caught 25-30 fish just out of that school.


----------



## sammurai1280 (Jun 29, 2013)

Way to go! I dream of hookups like that.


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

Rasper said:


> I was wondering... it tournaments is it legal to keep both. Cause I know you can't snag a fish. But they aren't snagged in the pic
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Both look fair hooked to me!


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

gotta love when they are feeding like that! 


attached is a pic of 2.5 and 3lb smallmouth that hit my crankbait on the scioto a few years ago. 12 fish in 15 cast all over 2lbs....insane and i am sure to never to be topped


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Nice, and on the Arashi. I've been growing fond of them myself.


----------

